# Best CAD software for 2D / 3D design



## rjb (5 Nov 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking for a decent CAD program for designing model houses for CNC manufacture. I currently use Coreldraw to draw the individual parts in 2d which I then export to separate cnc software for production. The problem is that with Coreldraw there is no way to view the assembled parts in 3d view so I can't see the finished design until it has been made. I'm not familiar with CAD programs such as Turbocad and Autocad, but I was wondering if these would offer the functionality I'm looking for and how easy they are to learn to use. I know a lot of people here use Sketchup, but I don't think that would produce output compatible with my cnc software. I would be grateful for any advice on this subject.

Thanks,

Richard.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Nov 2009)

What is the file extension that your CNC software will import?


----------



## rjb (5 Nov 2009)

The file extensions are DXF, AI and EPS.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Nov 2009)

AutoCAD can certainly give you DXF files as can pretty much any other CAD program. The pro version of SketchUp will also give you DXF files natively while the free version will with a free plugin from Google. Depending on exactly what you want to draw, SketchUp might work for you and it is certainly useful for other things. The free version's price can't be beat and the learning curve is not so steep as AutoCAD. I would think you could get free trials of most any CAD application. Probably the best thing to do is give them a try.

I know what I'd do but that might not work out for you and I'm not going to push anyone.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Nov 2009)

Best are wayyyyyyy beyond your means I would imagine, Unigraphics (now Siemne's NX), Cadence, Pro Engineer etc. many tens of thousands of pounds, but do everything

Cheaper solutions are TurboCAD Pro and the one I use most often (NX is more than I need although I have access to it ) SolidEdge.

No matter what other people tell you, SketchUp is most definitely NOT a CAD package. I have played with versions since 4 and find it dreadfully limited and limiting. But it is free (even that is not a good enough reason to make me use it!)

I should look for TurboCAD and see how you get on as SolidEdge isn't cheap, although it is rather good


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Nov 2009)

So far nobody has told him it's a CAD package. At least no one has done so here.


----------



## rjb (6 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I understand that many here favour sketchup, but I don't think it is widely used for producing cnc designs and I'm concerned that I could run into problems with compatability etc. I think a mainstream cad package would be a safer option. I have just downloaded a trial version of Turbocad 16 Deluxe which seems very reasonably priced and I understand is aimed at the hobby market. I'm not sure if this will meet my requirements or if I will need the far more expensive pro version. Looks like I'll have to spend some time figuring it out.

Thanks again,

Richard.


----------



## wizer (6 Nov 2009)

Richard, I think your best bet for advice would be to go to the dedicated CNC forums. I'm only aware of a couple of our members who own CNC machines and none have posted in this thread. You need to hear from woodworkers who have both CNC and CAD experience.

BTW, when I did some research into CNC a few years ago, Sketchup was indeed a viable option. But I tend to agree that perhaps TC or AC would be better.


----------



## RobertMP (6 Nov 2009)

We spent a lot on CAD and CAM software over the years. I even went on a weeks residential training course for Radan's CAD/CAM system.
Radan was reasonably good at the manufacturing end but the CAD was awful so we rejected it and bought AutoCad for the drawing stage and a G coding package (that was faster than Radan) to produce machine code from the autocad DXF's.
Autocad LT will do the drawings but that is not cheap either... unless you compare it to full autocad!

Whilst I could draw in 3D in autocad I rarely did. I drew each component on its own layer and simply drew the views of the assembly complete. Not as good as viewing in 3D but easy to see things lined up and take details from one part to the mating one. I was working with metal part not wood so 2D may not work so well for you.

never tried turbocad. I'd guess it is just a matter of getting past the learning stage. At the end of the day a DXF is a DXF. In business you need to get it right and done quickly. just a matter of balancing the cost of the 'tools' to the cost of the time taken. Good luck.


----------



## Jamesc (6 Nov 2009)

Again not the cheapest but I use http://www.bricsys.com. Again this is not the cheapest but it is a very good clone of Autocad and much cheaper. I use this every day to earn my living and it is rock solid. 

Any program that works with Autocad should work with it, it has great import and export filters and is very well supported. 

definitely worth a look 

Regards 

James


----------



## CNC Paul (6 Nov 2009)

Richard,

What do you use to produce you machine code ?


----------



## rjb (6 Nov 2009)

Thanks for all replies. My problem is that it's difficult to evaluate the different packages without spending a lot of time getting to know them. The ones I've looked at so far seem quite complicated at first impression and are probably far more advenced than I need ..as was mentioned previously ideally I need something I can get to grips with quickly so I can get on with running the business.

I currently use Vectric Cut2D for the G code, but I'm planning to upgrade to Vcarve Pro.

Thanks again,

Richard.


----------



## CNC Paul (6 Nov 2009)

Richard,

All Vectric products are an excellent choice for CAD/CAM, I think some one else on the forum uses Vcarve Pro and I use Vectric Aspire, for the money there is nothing to touch them.

What you want to achieve could be done with Sketchup (Free version) and plug in called PhlatScripT , which will output G Code from the free version.

Have a look at http://www.phlatboyz.com/ . It is in its infancy but shows a lot of promise. This will give you some ideas without any cost other than a few hours of your time.


----------



## ike (7 Nov 2009)

Richard,

Take a look at Rhinoceros. I'm beginning to believe it's one of the 3D modelling industries best kept secrets!. I've been designing injection moldings and mechanical assemblies with it for years.


----------



## rjb (10 Nov 2009)

Thanks to everyone who replied to my post. I have now tried several cad programs (free trial versions) and I found them all rather more complicated than expected compared to the 2d program I currently use. Weighing up the cost of these programs and the time required to become proficient in their use I have decided to stick with what I'm using for my cnc designs, for the time being at least. I would still like to create 3d views of my designs and I have come to the conclusion that Sketchup is probably the best solution for this. The main drawback I have found so far is that it appears that there is no way to print or export the finished designs in a large or good quality format using the free version. Is there any way to overcome this without upgrading to the pro version?

Thanks, 

Richard.


----------



## xy mosian (10 Nov 2009)

Not quite sure what you mean by Large or Good Quality formt.

Bullzip is a free PDF printer, I can't find the link but just search for it with Google or similar.

Edit -- found it http://www.bullzip.com/

xy


----------



## rjb (11 Nov 2009)

The default export resolution was set to 72 pixels per inch which is ok on screen, but a bit low for printed output. I just found the 'options' button in the export section and was able to set to a higher resolution so problem solved. I think because I'm using the free version I was half expecting to run into some restriction or other necessitating an upgrade to the pro version.

Thanks,

Richard.


----------



## artHarris (14 Nov 2009)

CAD is always intimidating when first looked into, and all the worthwhile programs are expensive, many overkill for furniture design; architects present a much bigger client base.

I have used FormZ since it first came out, with total satisfaction and have learnt with it as it developed. However, I haven't had need to use it for several years (being almost retired) and when I recently went back to it, I found that my memory was very deficient. It has developed so much beyond what I need that I wouldn't now recommend it for furniture design.

However, the producers have recognised that FormZ has outgrown its usefulness for many potential clients and they have produced a new [iece of software called Bonzai 3d visit http://www.bonzai3d.com/bonzai3d_news.html for the latest. Current price close to £400.


----------



## Chris Knight (14 Nov 2009)

Richard,
Have a look at the Punch series of programs. There are six ranging from 2D up to 3D solids modelling with rendering. They are pretty inexpensive. Thy all share a similar user interface with each version adding a bit more, appropriate to its capabilities.

I am currently trying Viacad Pro (see here http://www.punchcad.com/full_store.html) and am very impressed. For a $250 package you get an easy to use solid modeller with automatic 2D drawing generation that can save in DWG, DXF formats plus a bunch more.

They all have free trials.


----------



## Ad de Crom (30 Nov 2009)

Richard, maybe is progecad something for you.
It works like autocad in fact it's the same as autocad.
You can download for free progecad smart, see the next link http://www.download3000.com/progecad-downloads.html
Anyway take a look.
I'm a autocad and autodesk inventor user for my designs, but had never the link to cnc
Regards Ad


----------



## kourtney (14 Jan 2010)

What is the best laptop/computer for running CAD and other architectural programs? im a mac person but apparently CAD doesn't work on a mac. is there anyway that it could work on a mac or is there a better computer to look into. I would like to know the higher end models, as money is not an issue.
______________________
affiliateelite


----------



## Chris Knight (14 Jan 2010)

kourtney,

I don't know if you are a woodworker but welcome in any case.

There are better forums than this for answering your question in detail but as a Mac user myself, I can start you off.

Any program can be run on a Mac including Linux and Windows stuff using the excellent virtualisation software that now exists. I am currently using Parallels v5 to run a variety of Windows programs. I have also tried a whole host of CAD programs recenly, mostly focussing on Solid modellers like Solidworks, Solid Edge, Alibre, SharkFX, VaCad etc. I have also tried a few game type modellers such as 3DVia, Rhino etc. many of these will do a lot more than just 3D game modelling however.

They all run fine on the Mac in Windows under Parallels and some, like Rhino have Mac native versions either as Beta candidates like Rhino or as full blown programs.

In point of fact, for my needs, I use Sketchup mostly and Kerkythea if I need to render something. Both of these run natively and very well on the Mac.


----------



## chipchaser (25 Jan 2010)

The best native Mac CAD programme I know of is Vectorworks. We used it as it was much cheaper than Autocad and, compared to Autocad, was very easily learnt. It does 2D/3D and can export files as DXF/DWG, EPS, PICT, STL, SAT and IGS and some others. It is quite expensive at just over £1k but that's not much more than Turbocad Pro. Vectorworks did everything we needed for architectural work.

Many years ago I tried an early version of Turbocad and found that to be fairly easy to pick up. It did 3D and simple solid modelling but the PC I had then took all night to render the finished drawing. Not the fault of the software I just needed a much faster machine and I doubt that would be a problem with current machines.
Regards
Graham


----------



## Chris Knight (26 Jan 2010)

Indeed, I should have mentioned Vectorworks, it is certainly a solid CAD program. I found its UI a little odd compared with others and I preferred a different approach to 3D but I considered it favourably when I tested it - they do a 30 day demo.


----------



## would not (4 Feb 2010)

Are the pieces you're making so complicated that you can't write the G code yourself?
I spent 24 years working on CNC machines producing parts for jet engines, trains,JCB et etc and 99.9% of the time wrote the G code myself. I only ever used any computers were loads of calculations would have slowed me down or were I had to machine a complicated profile.

I haven't done any machining of wood but I would have thought all you do is hole drilling, and some milling? Am I wrong?


----------



## chingerspy (4 Feb 2010)

I used to use Autocad R14 back in my college days and since getting into woodwork recently I thought I'd try to get to grips with another CAD package.

A nice, small, easy to use and very cheap CAD product I came across and have been trialling is
http://www.deltacad.com/
The trial lasts 45 days and it's only $39.95 with immediate download if you like it enough.

I'm thinking of buying it when the trial runs out in a couple of days. very easy to use. Shame I don't have a printer but I've just installed the trial at work so something else to do at lunchtimes


----------

